# Dep. Marty Martin, Franklin County Ohio



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

By  Kevin Mayhood

THE COLUMBUS DISPATCH 







Marty Martin


They were preparing for her death. Marty Martin and Jody Carrico-Martin took a Caribbean cruise with his 6-year-old son, Kyle, last month.
"I thought it would be my last vacation with them," Carrico-Martin said.
Carrico-Martin, who turns 36 on Monday, has advanced breast cancer.
"I'm actually the one that was supposed to go first."
Instead, her husband, a Franklin County deputy sheriff, died yesterday as he was being rushed to Grant Medical Center after an early-morning crash on I-71 on the South Side.
Martin, 35, had been working undercover with Deputy Luke Holt when the sport-utility vehicle Holt was driving apparently hydroplaned on the wet pavement, hit a culvert and flipped about 12:30 a.m., investigators said.
Holt was in serous condition when taken to Grant. The hospital said yesterday that it would not release new information about his condition.
Carrico-Martin had breast cancer, and it already had spread, when she met Martin five years ago. She had a dog day-care center, and Martin, who trained police dogs, came to her business to give a demonstration. They hit it off.
They knew her time was limited when they married -- Sept. 18, 2004. 
They bought what they called a "hobby farm," 7 acres south of Columbus where they raise goats and chickens, organic fruits and vegetables and their beloved dogs -- Dutch shepherds and Belgian malinois that Martin trained for police work and sport.
"He's been helping me get through the last five years," Carrico-Martin said yesterday. 
She's been through various forms of chemotherapy. "My health is fair but deteriorating."
Members of the dog club Martin led had taken their nine dogs off the couple's hands to give Carrico-Martin some peace.
Martin joined the sheriff's office in 1998. He was known as a hard worker and a top dog handler who wrote lesson plans for the Ohio Peace Officer Training Academy_,_ Chief Deputy Steve Martin said.
This year, Marty Martin beat out more-senior deputies for a job in the Special Investigations Unit, where he was paired with Holt. Together, they were learning the job under a supervisor but early yesterday had split off for an assignment, said Steve Martin, who is not related.
"I'm proud of these guys and the roles they play," Martin said. He, Sheriff Jim Karnes, other sheriff's officials and deputies were at the hospital and the morgue today, where they received condolences from Columbus and Grove City police and State Highway Patrol troopers who had responded to the crash.
The highway patrol is investigating the crash.
Those who worked with Martin visited Carrico-Martin throughout the day. 
"We always had an understanding," she said. "He was in dangerous police work, and my health wasn't too good. We took advantage of every day. 
"But I actually didn't expect him to go first."
COLUMBUS DISPATCH


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

That story is heartbreaking...RIP..


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Marty M. Martin 
*Franklin County Sheriff's Department
Ohio*
End of Watch: Saturday, September 6, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, September 6, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Marty Martin was killed in an automobile accident on I-71 while he and another deputy worked an undercover operation at approximately 12:30 am.

Their unmarked SUV hydroplaned as a result of heavy rain, struck a culvert, and overturned.

Deputy Martin was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries. His partner sustained moderate injuries.

Deputy Martin had served with the Franklin County Sheriff's Department for ten years. He is survived by his wife and son.
Agency Contact Information
Franklin County Sheriff's Department
369 S High Street
Columbus, OH 43215

Phone: (614) 462-3360

_*Please contact the Franklin County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy. That is a heartwrenching story.


----------

